# peaches



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Not sure what people in other parts of the country pay for peaches, but my wife found what I think was a pretty good deal today.
She got off work and stopped at Big R (kinda like Rural King or TSC) to pick up a couple of things. While there she saw they had fresh peaches, 5 for $1.00.

She brought home 30 really nice ones. I have orders to make peach jam tomorrow, and can some. I am thinking of having her pick up some more tomorrow.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I paid $35 for a bushel this year.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks like I'm paying $48 bu. Seems high to me; but I've gotten a free bu pears and other things to can, free. Anyway I really like peaches.


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

I paid 88 cents a pound.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Just went out to the orchard and picked up windfalls for 25 cents a pound today. They get 75 cents off the tree. Refrigerator jam, dehydrator is full, canned 47 quarts. About half done....James


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds like a pretty good deal to me, I love Big R. 

I paid a whopping 1.79 a lb for 19 lbs of peaches recently, but they were gorgeous! All were perfectly ripe for canning and their flavor was to die for, well worth the price.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Vosey said:


> Sounds like a pretty good deal to me, I love Big R.
> 
> I paid a whopping 1.79 a lb for 19 lbs of peaches recently, but they were gorgeous! All were perfectly ripe for canning and their flavor was to die for, well worth the price.


I agree, I love Big R. Big R is to me what Walmart is to my wife.
If you could combine Big R and Menards, I would go broke every time I walked in the door.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

89cents a pound right now for the freestone Georgia peaches . But honestly come middle of February you wont remember how much you paid you will just be glad you invested in those jars of sunshine!!! :rock:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

7 jars of peach jam just went into canner.
Later today will quarter the rest of the peaches and can them.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

I just got done processing around 45 pounds if peaches. Small ones though so it took a while. Found a lady on Craigslist that had the branches on her tree break. She pulled over 1400 peaches off of the broken branches. They were a bit bigger than a golf ball. 

We have peach butter in the Crock Pot now and the rest have been peeled, cleaned and frozen for later use (some with sugar, and some plain for use in smoothies). I will either make jam or most likely pies and cobblers over the winter.

Oh, we paid $3 a box. Each box was around 6-7 pounds. So around 50 cents a pound.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

VT Chicklit said:


> I paid 88 cents a pound.


.98 lb here

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

$24 per bushel for red havens.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

In central Pennsylvania, I got a bushel for $32. The were sun high variety. We got about 120-130 peaches for that and estimated it out to be about 68 cents per pound.

Also, I find that 5-6 peaches fit in a quart jar (I cut them in half) which means that if I didn't eat any or many any pies and jam (not likely), I would get between 20-25 quarts per bushel.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I got a bushel for 22 bucks in central pa....


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

Bought 2 more 25lb boxes of beautiful #2 yellow freestones yesterday for $7.50 ea. Great year for peaches here in South Jersey...this years #2s are better than last years #1s :happy2:


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

$15/half bushel for Red Havens.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Decided last week after freezing some & drying some (and giving my mom some to make jam with)to plant the seeds from the rotting peaches off the ground(the birds always get a few off the trees) instead of purchasing more trees.3 grown trees, planted 6 more holes(2 seeds per hole).

I can't believe how much they cost to purchase elsewhere.Gonna plant some more apple trees too.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I paid $32 for a bushel of beautiful Red Havens. I weighed the basket once I got home and it was 54#. So I paid about .59 a pound. I got on a list with the Mennonite grocery, and when the harvest hit, I got a phone call. I'm done canning peaches now, but I saved some for fresh eating.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

$18 for 2/3 of a bu for Red Haven's here.....so works out to $27 a bu. I was only able to get one box for that this year....next year I'm going to try for 3


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I ordered half a bushel of peaches to be picked up this Saturday. I got a call today that they have to be picked up now. I wanted to can them this weekend but it looks like I will have to freeze them as I don't think they will last that long. I have been looking on line how to freeze them. There are different ways to do it. I just want your opinion on how you do it. Thanks for taking the time to read this and reply.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Adirondackgal said:


> I ordered half a bushel of peaches to be picked up this Saturday. I got a call today that they have to be picked up now. I wanted to can them this weekend but it looks like I will have to freeze them as I don't think they will last that long. I have been looking on line how to freeze them. There are different ways to do it. I just want your opinion on how you do it. Thanks for taking the time to read this and reply.


I take them and plunge them in boiling water for 30-60 seconds, peel, and slice on to parchment paper-lined cookie sheets. Then into the freezer to freeze in individual slices. Once frozen, I pack them into freezer bags for smoothies. Hot mornings like this are great for smoothies made with frozen fruit.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I just read an article on freezing peaches whole. You don't wash them first. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Free. I picked them off my tree. They were Contenders. Not the tastiest variety I have ever had, but they are hardy and escape most of the late frost we get. My friend said she knew someone who paid $24 for 1/2 bushel.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I paid 32 dollars for a bushel today....i weighed it out. i got 56 pounds. I think that is a fairly good deal.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Werforpsu said:


> I paid 32 dollars for a bushel today....i weighed it out. i got 56 pounds. I think that is a fairly good deal.


Weforpsu- 
I am in State College are you close to me?
you can pm me if you are uncomfortable telling me!
I am excited to see another central pa person!


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

$20 per bushel for "Flying Ferries" peaches and $18 per bushel for an unknown variety. I ended up getting two of each. The farmer also had Red Havens for $20 a bushel.


----------

